# New guy...w/some questions



## Plumbob (Aug 7, 2015)

Been reading and reading here, and have learned a ton just by that. I just recently purchased a 2010 1752 Blazer SS with a 40hp Mercury 4 stroke jet. Should get me and my kids on the rivers around here and have a lot of fun. I am active duty Air Force, hit 20 years in Jan, and will retire later on next year. 

My question is, and I am going to purchase a owners manual here soon, but can you run this motor for flushing out of the water. I;ve dealt with props and the muffs to run them, but never a jet. I found a Merc manual online and it shows a prop engine being flushed by the water hose inlet on the back of the motor, which mine has. Same thing with being a jet?

Thanks and I am sure I will have a bunch more questions for you.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey, Bob - :WELCOME: to Tin Boats.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 7, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Hey, Bob - :WELCOME: to Tin Boats.
> Please complete your profile when you have time.
> Knowing what part of the country you hail from helps
> us give you more accurate information.



Does the flushing procedure of jet motors vary by location?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 7, 2015)

There is a fitting you can buy or build to run a garden hose into the impeller area, this will pump the fresh water through the system and should flush it out. My Mercury 60/45 came with the homemade adapter so I haven't really looked for it online yet.


----------



## Plumbob (Aug 7, 2015)

This fitting is what is shown to use on the prop engines, not sure if I can use it on a jet though...


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. If the 4 strokes are like most other outboard jets they should use the same water pump as the prop lower would have used so it would probable work the same way on the jet with out burning up the water pump impeller.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 7, 2015)

I think you need to make sure water is pumped in through the jet drive impeller area so I'll take a picture of the adapter I have that screws in to the lower part of the jet (you have to remove a bolt). I'm not sure if the newer 4 stroke engines have a flush port like the one you pictured, mine is a mid 90's 2 stroke.

Here's a picture of the adapter from another web page. Mercury part # 24789A 1


----------



## duckfish (Aug 8, 2015)

I can't tell you for certain with your Merc, but the procedure for my 4 stroke Yamaha w/ jet pump is the same as for the prop lower unit. I have a hose attachment right at the bottom of the engine cowling and no threaded place for a connection on the jet pump itself. I'd expect your Merc is the same.


----------



## BrokenOar (Aug 10, 2015)

I have the 60/40 fourstroke, and have done this both ways. you can get the fitting that screws into the jet lower just above the grease fitting if you want to run the engine out of the water or you can hook your garden hose up to the "pee hole" on the back of the engine cowling and backflush the engine without running the motor.


----------

